# melafix and shrimp



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

will it hurt them?, im seeing the beginnings of a bacterial infection, and i dont have anything else...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I had used it in the past, but after a while I found it rather ineffective.

Order a bottle of seachems paraguard and sleep in peace.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah...it doesn't work well. The shrimp survived treatment just fine though.

So paraguard is shrimp safe then?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Paraguard is safer for shrimp than bacterial infection... hows that?

lol.


I have also used maracyn II in a pinch.


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I had used it in the past, but after a while I found it rather ineffective.
> 
> Order a bottle of seachems paraguard and sleep in peace.


will do, but for now this will have to do


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

From my experience, paraguard would kill off any shrimp that were already too far along the bacterial infection. However, the ones that were only semi-cloudy cleared up after 5 days.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

mordalphus said:


> Paraguard is safer for shrimp than bacterial infection... hows that?
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


LOL! I fully agree. Erythromycin is very shrimp safe IME but IDK how well it would work against bacterial shrimp diseases.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Melafix is just tea tree oil if I recall correctly. Low-to-moderate antibacterial properties. At least it won't kill them


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I call it chicken soup for fish. It will not cure them but it will help recovery. If the fish are seriously sick Melafix will not do anything.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> From my experience, paraguard would kill off any shrimp that were already too far along the bacterial infection. However, the ones that were only semi-cloudy cleared up after 5 days.


I've found that too. I loose a few when I treat but I assume they were too far gone anyways.


----------

